# shortness of breath after eating



## genny (Jan 15, 2001)

This is wierd. Has anybody has the symptoms? After eating I get short of breath and have irregular heartbeats, like it's skipping a beat, then I get dizzy and then those sharp pains right under my left rib. All of a sudden I'm fine, and then beat, beat, kathunk, beat, beat kathunk. Feels like my heart is in my throat and I go ugh and then my back shoulder blades start hurting. I get a real full feeling from my breasts to my neck (sort of stuffed feeling). This drives me nuts!!! I've had heart checked out (he just told me to loose weight!!!) Is this part of IBS???


----------



## AlittleFaithHelps (May 22, 2002)

sometimes, after i eat, i get htose symptoms, but a panic attack is hte cause of that!


----------



## DonnaDB (Jan 13, 2001)

Genny,You and I sound like clones!! I have read all of your other posts and it sounds like we ARE THE SAME PERSON!! I JUST left the cardiologist from a 12:30 appointment for those same symptoms!! Pain under right rib area, EXCESSIVE gas/bloat after meals and THEN the heart rate gets really revved up!! I did a holter monitor for 24 hours and many times it got up to 170 beats per minutes (usually after a meal and especially after dinner). I have deduced it down to a vicious cycle: eat, bloat, gasp for air, burp, bloat some more, shortness of breath, rapid heart beat, pain,.....begin again!! At least that's how it is for me. Do you have a lot of burping?? It seems that I can't drink water without burp, burp, burping constantly and I know I'm gulping air which just exacerbates the problem!! The doctor did put me on a heart med (Inderal) a couple of weeks ago but it doesn't seem to help (personally, I think it all GI related). Well, I don't know what to tell you to do about your symptoms, just thought it might help to know that you are NOT crazy and that someone else is living YOUR LIFE!!


----------



## tezbear (Aug 11, 2000)

I have gotten this too before..after eating and at other times. I am not overweight at all. Shortness of Breath and heart palpitations can also be due to pre menopause and anemia. I just recently had a CBC and found out I was a little low in iron. Some symptoms of anemia/low in iron are heart palpitations and SOB. Thought you might like to know this since most people I mention this to didn't know it...I've been fine since taking the iron supplement...BUT you should only take an iron supplement if you need it.


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

I would definately get the heart issue checked out by a good doc. So many things could be causing it...but the irregular beats would be a red flag for me to get myself to a good cardiologist. I often get tachycardia (rapid heartbeat) after eating, but it's steady and rhythmic. I'm not sure if mine is caused by my Graves disease or my insulin resistance, but I've noticed that it's not happening with every meal...just large meals or meals where I eat something that has iodine in it (which is a no-no for Graves folks like me).Good luck to you...let us know what the doc says.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2002)

Hi... my guess is that the shortness of breath you experience after eating is quite possibly nothing more than a big pocket of gas. I have that problem all the time. If the shortness of breath occurs at any other time, I would scoot to my doctor.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Symptoms around the heart need to be really checked out.However, there is a conditon called functional chest pain.Some of this seems to fall within the mechanisms of IBS. http://www.merck.com/pubs/mmanual/section3/chapter21/21b.htm


----------



## DonnaDB (Jan 13, 2001)

Genny, what happened to you?? DId you fall off the edge of the world? You haven't even checked back in on your own post. We need your comments.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

I have the same thing, and have been tested several times. So far they haven't come up with an answer. It doesn't even show up on a holter monitor.Make sure you get it checked out though. Yours may be traceable and easily corrected.JeanG


----------



## kitty2 (Nov 27, 1999)

I'm wearing a holter monitor right now (for the third time). This time I finally had a small palpitation recorded and I hope this will be enough to tell my cardiologist what's going on. I've been having palpitations and tachycardia for about a year now. It all started when I had a severe allergic reaction to a medication in the hospital and my heart rate shot up to over 200 bpm and stayed in the 130-160 for eight hours and then shot up to higher levels two more times (I was rashing, burning lungs and almost died so it was not a pleasant experience). My heart's electrical system has never quite gotten back to pre-surgery conditions but of course when I go to the doc or have a holter on it acts normal.


----------

